# برنامج خفيف و جميل في علم الصخور the fuzzy rock mass classification system



## aidsami (16 مارس 2012)

_*THE FUZZY ROCK MASS CLASSIFICATION
SYSTEM*_


:84:​


[*=left]BY: Aruna Sood with Expert Dr. Rimas Pakalnis
​*المحتوى:*​


[*=left]Introduction
[*=left]Strength
[*=left]Rock Quality Designation
[*=left]Joint Spacing
[*=left]Joint Condition
[*=left]Groundwater Conditions
[*=left]REFERENCE: MMPE 303 Course Notes, Dr. Rimas Pakalnis
​
الرابط. من هنا 

http://adf.ly/6N1SP

أسرعو، حجم 410 KO فقط


بعد التحميل 

أنشئ ملف جديد و سميه Rock مثلا

فك ضغط الملف الى هذا الملف الجديد.

للتشغيل أضغط على RMR.exe

يمكنك انشاء اختصار الى سطح المكتب مثلا.


بالتوفيق.

انتظرو المزيد.


----------



## aidsami (19 مارس 2012)

سلام

شاهد كيفية التحميل من هنا:

http://megaswf.com/serve/2265732​


----------



## بابكريحى (19 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aidsami (26 مارس 2012)

و فيك بركة يأخ بابكر


----------



## Mustafa Ahmed (13 أكتوبر 2012)

الرابط لايمكن فتحه


----------



## aidsami (13 أكتوبر 2012)

Mustafa Ahmed قال:


> الرابط لايمكن فتحه



برامح وكتب في الجيولوجيا

من هنا
(بعد العد التنازلي اضغط على SKIP this AD في اعلى الصفحة الى اليمين)
​


----------

